# Desi(Adopted)



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Well this is my third foster a black mini-rexwho I have called Duke. Ok this one is going to be hard to let go.Partly cause man he is soft! 

OMG! New Foster! 

I know that he was adopted from a shelter two years ago and returned tothe same shelter. The first time he was neglected and this time evenmore. He is so afraid, going to be alot of work I hope I am up to it.

Here are some pictures...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

More Pics!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Changed my mind about the name. Calling him Desi.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 26, 2007)

I love this little guy.:kiss:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 26, 2007)

Aww cute name, Desi, I love it!

I don't really have to tell you what I think of him, I'm sure you already knowlol


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

I just found out on his surrender papers they honestly said that for the two years they had him he was not let out.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 26, 2007)

Poor baby! People suck-my favorite term from years ago.:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Yup.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 26, 2007)

Aw hes so cute :bunnydance:I wish icould feel his fur. Who could neglect that poor rex :shock:Ifthere's anyone who can earn his trust back, its you JadeIcing! :goodluck


----------



## binkies (Mar 26, 2007)

He is so gorgeous! And your pictures do anexcellent job of showing the texture of his fur. I just want to reachout and rub him. By the time you get him accustomed to "good" humansand free time, you will be way too in love to let him go.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 26, 2007)

Ya know, when I got Angel from HRS, she had beenadopted out once and then returned because the peeps were allergic toher:?and returned. She had three homes altogetherbefore me. It took her a long time to even stretch out in hercage and feel comfortable. She's actually only been doingdbfs for a year or so:shock:. I have her for almost 4.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeesh. Poor thing.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2007)

Desi has been doing better. For two days Ididn't attempt to hold him. I just fed him and filled his water. Thirdday I would put my hand in and see if he would let me pet him. 

Fourth day opened the pen and just sat there. After awhile he wouldcome over to me. I would stand some toilet paper rolls up and he wouldtoss them. 

Now when he sees me coming if he wants to play he will pile them up and look at me like "Come on it's time."

Now some pictures.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2007)

More:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 31, 2007)

he's so pretty, i'd love for him to sit with me and watch tv. nothing like petting that soft fur


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 31, 2007)

That's one beautiful bunny. 

The fur is stunning. Like I said in my post last week I finally got to pet a Mini Rex, wow the fur is unbelievable.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2007)

:bunnydance:Mine all Mine, well sort of.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2007)

Well just wanted to put an update up. Desi isdoing alot better. He now runs up to get attention. He is very relaxedletting us pet him more and all. 

Desi also LOVES baby carrots. He snatched them out of my hand and in seconds they are gone.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

Desi is having his first real playtime in the apartment. He is loving it. I am taking pictures and maybe a video.


----------



## 2bunmom (Apr 6, 2007)

It is good to hear that he is doing so well!!!  Beckie , Trouble and Trixie


----------



## JimD (Apr 7, 2007)

:bunny17:He's so cute.

I love black bunnies!!

~Jim


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 7, 2007)

So do I. Black animals to me are my personal faves.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 8, 2007)

:yeahthatBlack bunnies rock!

I'm glad Desi is doing well now!

So...where is this video?!?:waiting:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 8, 2007)

Whoops I thought I put it up...Here you go... 





I am out for part or all of the day. Let's see how I am feeling.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 8, 2007)

It's so great to see him running about, it hardto believe that he used to be afraid to come out.You'vedone a great job with him Alicia!:thumbup


----------



## Michaela (Apr 8, 2007)

I love love love Desi:inlove:, he reminds me somuch of Berri, not just in appearance, the way her moves too lol. Andshe hated people at the beginning too. But it's really nice to see himso happy, you're amazing Ali!:elephant:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 29, 2007)

Desi was adopted!


----------



## binkies (Apr 29, 2007)

Great news!!!!


----------

